# Baked Acorn Squash



## summerf (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,  today I bought two acorn squash at the market and I would like to have a simple basic recipe for baking them. There are lots of fancy, involved recipes on the internet but my husband tends to enjoy your basic recipes.  He is kind of a meat and potatoes guy.
Thanks,
Summer


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2008)

Cut them in half and clean them out.  Salt and pepper and oil and bake until soft.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 18, 2008)

I cook mine ( don't tell) in the microwave until soft.
Cut in half
scoop out seeds
remove peel
cook squash until done
add butter and brown sugar.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2008)

I also cut in half (you may have to trim a bit off the bottom just to help them sit "flat" - just cut a bit off the high spot but don't make a hole for contents to drip out of) and add butter and brown sugar.  LOVE this stuff and it goes perfectly with a pork butt (salt, peppered, oiled, wrapped in foil and cooked on about 325 for 6 hours or so).

EDITED TO SAY:  Be sure and remove the seeds but I feel sure you knew to do that already


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 18, 2008)

what they ^^^ do. 
I microwave til 3/4 done, cut side down.
Then I'll add the butter and brown sugar (probably more than I should) and bake the rest of the way right side up. 
Can't tell you how long I never pay attention.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> (probably more than I should)



As far as I'm concerned that's part of the recipe -


----------



## babetoo (Sep 18, 2008)

i also use the micro wave. works perfectly.

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 18, 2008)

lol KE I thought your post said to cook the SQUASH at 325 for 6 hours..... 
were ya makin' baby food????


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2008)

- would there even be any squash left?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 18, 2008)

I cut them in 1/2, scoop out the seeds & any stringy fibers, & place them cut-side down in a baking dish with about an inch of water (helps to keep the flesh from drying out).  I then bake them at 350 degrees for about 20-25 minutes or until just tender.  I then drain the water from the baking dish, turn the squash halves cut-side up, fill the center with whatever suits at the time:  butter & brown sugar, butter & maple syrup, butter & fresh herbs, salt, & pepper, etc., etc., & continue baking for another 10-15 minutes or so.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> lol KE I thought your post said to cook the SQUASH at 325 for 6 hours.....
> were ya makin' baby food????


 
I thought the same thing Suzi...but then thought who am I to question KE's cooking!!???


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 18, 2008)

GK, it depends on how empty her boxes of wine are when she's typing....


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2008)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Sep 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Cut them in half and clean them out. Salt and pepper and oil and bake until soft.


 
I do them Andy's way, salt and peppered, and placed cut side down on individual pieces of Pam'ed aluminum foil.  Wrap foil around each half of squash and bake (again, cut side down) directly on an oven rack in a 350 oven for an hour.

The cut sides turn out a little browned from carmelization.  To serve, mash the flesh and top with butter (I prefer mine savory over sweet).  No dish to wash!

Nice to bake some potatoes directly on the oven rack along with the squash halves.  STILL no dishes!  

Lee


----------

